# BBS CH "BRIGHT SILVER" Paint Code



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

Hey guys I have 6 bbs ch. I would like to have them all resprayed as they have never been done so. I want to duplicate the oem bbs bright silver color. So far I am having alot of trouble finding a matching code to give to my painter. I have read Acura Vogue Silver is close. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

I saw that you have a painter but I have used these guys (http://www.awrswheelrepair.com) to respray/repair some curb damage to a set of aristos I owned a while back. I believe they used a hyper silver. I'm pretty sure that if you got in touch with them they'd be able to help you out with a paint code. On a side note you might want to look at the oe reflex silver or porsches arctic silver as both are very comparable for "bright silvers." Ever think about contacting BBS and asking what they use?

I'm not sure if I've helped you but good luck on getting everything squared away.. :thumbup:


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

Yeah- been in contact with bbs. They do no release the paint code. The Vogue silver is not even close, whoever on the other forums suggested acura paint is obviously blind. I will be mixing paint with my painter this weekend and trying to come up with an oem color.

I will post results.


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

Spoke to BBS. Here is the final say.

Diamond Silver & Bright Silver are one in the same according to them.

The DSK color is made through a specific painting process, not just a color… 
The company that manufactures the paint is Cetelon (German company)
The part number of the basic paint is 025/010902 (decor silver) with company Cetelon.
http://www.cetelon.de/

The wheels seem to be painted first and then powdercoated via them. Seems like I will just mix a custom color close enough to the faces and spray all of them.


----------

